# Cloudy Eye...



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

I just noticed that two of my piranhas having a white color patch around their eyes probably the cloudy eyes.I done an immediate water change and added some salt,anything else needed to done.Will it cure or its a serious issue?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Water params?

Likely high ammonia, due to under filtration


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

everything is fine...the fish is active .I think its a starting stage only a small dot like cover is over the eye.. My question is will it cure by itself or do we need to treat with medicines.I heard it will cure naturally without any medications...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Colty said:


> My question is will it cure by itself or do we need to treat with medicines.I heard it will cure naturally without any medications...


That depends on your water parameters (nitrate, nitrite, ph, ammonia, temp etc...) "everything is fine" doesnt help.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for u r comments.Will post the update after few days of time.So no medicines would gonna help them... am i right?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If you post your water params, I can answer the medication question. And what size tank / fish / and what are you using for filtration?

Adding anything to a tank without knowing is just a terrible idea, and will likely cause more issues.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

pH around 6.5 ,temp - 28 degree celsius,ammonia-0 and Hardness-18 .My tank size is 125 gallon/4 piranhas/Fluval FX6/power heads/gravel bottom


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Nitrates and Nitrites? 0 ammonia could be a good thing, or a bad thing...

How long has the tank been running?


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

I am recycling my tank for the past 6 days....nitrate around 20 ppm ...i dunno about nitrite level(but i think it may be 0.3 ppm not sure).The tank is the not the new one i purchased long back and my RBP's are living together for the past 1 year .Since i face this issue am recycling my tank.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi man...Now the eyes got cleared and the fishes came back to their original state and active& healthy ...thanks egir..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Good to hear!


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)




----------

